# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Vaginalni pregled za vrijeme trudova

## Dolca

Nisam trudna, ali visim ovdje kad stignem, pa me zanima jedna stvar. U masi vaših postova piše da pregldi jako bole, pa me zanima u čemu je stvar: da li toliko bole jer se radi u trudu (pa u biti truf boli?) ili su tako mesarski nastrojeni i grubi? Zbuljena sam, pa molim odgovore. Thanks   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Darijae

mene nisu skoro pa ništa bolili pregledi za vrijeme poroda....

----------


## la11

mene su jednom pregledali i ne sjećam se da me bolilo,puno više su me bolili trudovi nego pregled

----------


## Andora

mene je to užasno bolilo... ne želim se toga ni sjetit!

----------


## vesnare

Načitala sam se o tim bolovima, no pregledi me nisu boljeli. Čini mi se da to ipak zavisi o težini ginićeve ruke. Nisam ništa osjetila ni kada je "pročačkao" da mi ode plodna voda, jer je do tada curkala pomalo, a nakon toga - ustala se sa stola a ono sve pljusnulo iz mene  :Laughing:

----------


## buby

nije me bolilo
prvi put mi je probušen vodenjak na 4cm - bez beda
sada me je bolilo npr. na kontrolnom pregledu (babinje), a i inače baš nisam hepi na pregledu

----------


## sanjam71

mene su pregledali par puta jer se beba nije spustala i ne sjecam se da me bolilo. Pregledavali su me uvijek izmedju trudova, nikad za vrijeme

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam jednom dozivila pregled za vrijeme truda. Oci su mi ispale. Pa sam onda odlucila traziti preglede izmedju trudova. To ne boli nista, odnosno ne razlikuje se od uobicajenog pregleda.  :Wink:  
Da budem preciznija, pregled kao pregled ne boli. Ali boli trud. Pa onda lezeci polozaj u kojem moras mirovati deset puta pogorsa situaciju.

----------


## ms. ivy

imala sam samo jedan pregled, nisam ga ni osjetila. nije bio u trudu.

----------


## lali

Užas.provela sam 12 sati u rađaoni i puuuno bolnih pregleda!

----------


## luce2006

zavisi tko te pregledava... :/ 
doduse, ja nisan imala trudove, prosla san 3-4 pregleda radi sumnje na puknuce vodenjaka i neki su me bolili  a neki nisu

----------


## andrea

ni jedan pregled me nije ni bolio, ni bio neugodan, a za vrijeme trajanja truda me nitko nije pregledavao

----------


## snoopygirl

mene su kopali i vrtili rukom do boli, a uvjek su to radili u trudu, rekli su da je tako bolje??, a ispregledalo me cijelo osoblje, a do tada sam samo jednom bila na gin pregledu, sramežljiva, ali me nije bilo briga, bebac zaglavio. vjerojatno su probavali proširiti put, ko zna ali kad su me pregledavali bar je netko bio kod mene..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tridesetri

ja mislim da to boli ako se radi mesarski, a takodjer sam cula da oni malo ceprkaju i sire cerviks kako bi stvar ubrzali, pa naravno da to onda boli...

----------


## kovke

ja sam mu rekla nek malo uspori, oči su mi iskočile

----------


## lali

mene su pregledavali svi doktori,uvijek za vrijeme trudova,mislim da nema veze tko pregledava,kod trudova jako boli

----------


## nika612

meni je to ostala noćna mora. zbog toga i još nekih stvari nikako nisam uspjela skupiti volju za priču s poroda.

iako trudove nisam osjetila zbog 3 epi, ipak u tih 13 sati rađaone milijun puta su me pregledale tri smjene. čak mi je valjda ruku do lakta, tako sam ja to doživljavala, uspjela gurnut i neka glupača, odurno antipatična, valjda sestra...sve u svemu, mesarski, roštajući, najbolniji pregledi ikad doživljeni! počela bih se tresti čim vidim nešto bijelo da ulazi u boks...meni je to bilo jako bolno.

----------


## anjica

meni su ti pregledi u trudu bili gori od cijelog poroda, jako neugodno i bolno

----------


## india

mene ti pregledi nisu bolili; niti oni u trudu niti oni mimo truda. valjda ovisi i o tome kako te pregledavaju. meni je jedan od zadnjih pregleda bio i smiješan; doktorica krenula pregledavati dok nisam bila u trudu a onda rekla "ajd da sad vidimo još kakva je situacija u trudu" i nije vadila ruku već tako s prstićima unutra čekala na trud uz lagano masiranje trbuha... i meni i njoj smiješno pa ona kaže "bar sam si ruku zgrijala"... eto

----------


## tinars

Ne bole pregledi, boli kad ti "masiraju" cerviks ne bi li se što prije otvorila. I to je isti užas u trudu ili izvan njega. 
Doživjela na prvom porodu  :Evil or Very Mad:  , na drugom mi to nisu radili.

----------


## Romy

Što da kažem? Ja sam se od pregleda dva puta onesvijestila od bolova. I povraćala...

----------


## MamaiBeba

pregledi me nisu bas bolili. To je bilo nula naprama trudovima  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## snoopygirl

jel ono kad vrte rukom masaša cerviksa? ako je mene su pošteno izmasirali. Mislim da sam danima nakon toga sanjala onaj odvratan zvuk dok ti to rade, kao da sve puca  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mamasita

I mene su posteno "izmasirali" za vrijeme truda. Nisam pala u nesvijest ali znam da sam vrisnula, tj. urliknula k'o divlja zvijer. Imala sam osjecaj da to nije moj glas i da to uopce ne vristim ja. Grooooooozno!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lucky day

bolili k'o sam vrag!!!
kako sam bila dugo u predradjaoni (31 sat+7 u radjaoni) i sporo se otvarala pregledali me milion puta i cak me drzali jel nisam mogla a da se ne izvijam (u ledjima) od bolova a tak me nisu mogli 'kvalitetno' pregledati... nakon toga im vise nisam dala prici sebi...
nakon epiduralne,naravno nista...

----------


## katajina

Rodila sam jako brzo, u roku sat i pol od kad sam legla na stol! Jauknula sam samo jednom, u trenu dok mi je babica gurala ruku vrteći je ukrug dok je trajao trud!

----------


## TinnaZ

Zavisi od osobe koja radi pregled. Mene su i u prvom i u drugom porodu pregledi od određenih osoba boljeli, a od drugih nisu. To gnječenje cerviksa je grozno, osjećaš kao da ti netko kopa po utrobi, a poluparaliziran si i od straha da ne povrijedi bebu se trudiš biti mirna. 
U trećem porodu to ne bih dozvolila niti pod razno. Pogotov što sam negjde čitala da je neki doc komentirao da niti nakon svih rastezanja cerviksa u svojoj praksi, nije na kraju siguran da li je to imalo pomoglo. Širenje cerviksa je ipak stvar kemije, a ne fizike.

----------


## mamazika

Možda kod tog pregleda gledaju (pipaju) da li je glavica u pravom položaju (tjemenom a ne čelom).

----------


## allie.rock

ja se nadam da če me pustit pri miru što se tiče pregleda na porođaju, jer u protivnom  :cupakosu:  :Evil or Very Mad: 
 ja sam neki dan imala takav mesarski pregled da sam se osjećala doslovce silovano!!!

----------


## Argente

> Možda kod tog pregleda gledaju (pipaju) da li je glavica u pravom položaju (tjemenom a ne čelom).


Potvrđujem, meni je tim pregledom upravo to utvrđeno (i momentalno su me poslali na carski).

----------


## leonisa

> meni su ti pregledi u trudu bili gori od cijelog poroda, jako neugodno i bolno


meni je takav bio, srecom, jedan.
krenuo je pregled, ja sam rekla da sam u trudu i jel moze pricekati da prodje, on je rekao da je tako jos i bolje. kratko je trajalo, istina, al vidjela sam zvijezde. 
tad su trudovi bili na maksimumu, otvorena 9 prstiju i glavica je bila na -1.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Mene je vaginalni pregled jako boli za vrijeme poroda. Zapravo, babica mora vidjeti koliko si otvorena. Neke su zene jednostavno osjetljivije. Babica mi je dala entonox za vrijeme pregleda i onda je bilo ok.

----------


## inesskica

> Mene je vaginalni pregled jako boli za vrijeme poroda. Zapravo, babica mora vidjeti koliko si otvorena. Neke su zene jednostavno osjetljivije. Babica mi je dala entonox za vrijeme pregleda i onda je bilo ok.




Mene je pregled danas toliko bolio,kao da mi je gurnuo ruku do lakta primio cijelu utrobu i vuče ju van :Shock: ...a još nisam ni u rađaoni...39 tjedan,zatvorena ko čep!
Samo sam si pomislila ok kako ću ja roditi ako me toliko pregled boli :Crying or Very sad: 
Došlo mi da nejdem više niti jednom doktoru i rodim doma sama u kutu :Grin:

----------


## FIGICA

u trudnoći me nisu bolili ali na porodu strašno, spasila sam se kada je epiduralna počela djelovat, e onda sam se mislila-radite sada što hoćete hahah

----------

